# Took 2.5" out of tank to fit baby moto



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2015)

cut off with dremel abrasive disc wheel, braised back together, grind-sand-body glaze-paint....


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 25, 2015)

*What size is that ''baby'', Bri ?*

Thanks .......

.............  patric


----------



## bikecrazy (Jul 25, 2015)

You are fearless!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 25, 2015)

hoofhearted said:


> *What size is that ''baby'', Bri ?*
> 
> Thanks .......
> 
> .............  patric




She's a Early speed more, with the "Open" badge not the solid one, newer? She's a youth 26" not a adult 26". 16 3/4" frame, 13" tillers, small saddle, rack.


----------



## catfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Very cool modification.


----------

